# Coolers



## Jwarren

Time for a new cooler. I was wondering if anyone has the knowledge or strong opinion on the Yeti vs Yukon vs Engel. They all seem pretty close in specs to me, is one better then the others?


----------



## sboudreaux

What size are you looking at? I only have yeti's and they are great coolers but my 125 quart is way too heavy when loaded. I assume all of the ones you mentioned would be the same way. If you are going with a larger cooler I'd stay with the lighter coolers and spend the savings on extra ice.


----------



## bighrt4

I would only recommend those heavy things if you are going to set it down and never move it. I think Yeti's are really nice but for limited applications.

I always leave my ice in the bags and it lasts noticeably longer.


----------



## jtburf

Same that money buy a Igloo Max Cold 165qt, let the water constantly drain out, it will keep your ice a lot longer, holds nearly 100# of ice from Bucees.

http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+MAXCOLD+165W

They are having a sale in December if I remember correctly.

John


----------



## Brian10

Ice retention wise they are all roughly the same. It all goes down to the little things such as shape (taller vs wider, etc), handles, drain spout size, top surface, etc.

I like the flat top on the Yeti.
I like the big drain on the Yukon.
I like the rope handle on the Yeti, but dislike the hard handles on the Yukon.
I like the shape of the Yetis.
I like the metal locking plate on the Yukon.

Stuff like that.


----------



## tro-trout

brute box


----------



## calphil

Brute FTW!!


----------



## UTfishrman

i love my pelican. just like the rest it is big and bulky but does a great job for me


----------



## BigAL33

Yeti all the way!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER

Bought Both.
Left- Yeti 100QT
Right- Brute 75QT

Both are the same. 
Brute has drain holes on each side.

Got tired of them cheap igloo's cracking, handles breaking off, and hinges breaking.

Needed a rugged, durable chest that can handle the abuse from hunting,fishing.

Never will go back to cheap igloo coolers.

Well spent $.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER

yeti is 105qt.. my mistake I typed 100qt.


----------



## Quackersmacker7

Have you looked at orca coolers?


----------



## Duck_Hunter

*Brute Box!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
F.Y.I which ever you get, I would suggest you choose white. I went with the tan, please I thought it looked nicer, but as I discovered, and as others have reported, when in the sun, the tan color soaks up the sun and gets quite warm, which can help ice retention.


----------



## Sgrem

jtburf said:


> Same that money buy a Igloo Max Cold 165qt, let the water constantly drain out, it will keep your ice a lot longer, holds nearly 100# of ice from Bucees.
> 
> http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+MAXCOLD+165W
> 
> They are having a sale in December if I remember correctly.
> 
> John


Not true....do not drain. The cold energy stored in the water keeps that box much colder overall for much longer. It is simple physics. Think about when you burn your hand....do you wave it around in the air or do you hold it in water. Fluid dynamics with temperature retention has no imagination.


----------



## S-3 ranch

*Dead horse*

Dead horse , but I have , brute,pelican iceetech all are the same for ice retention, the only difference is the latches and which ones you like , but most are the same


----------



## Sgrem

To be fair....yes the air temperature is colder on drained ice. The water temperature is not as cold....so ice will last longer on just air. But whatever you are trying to keep colder will last longer with the total energy stored and ability to transfer the cold better to the items in the cooler with water and ice mix.


----------



## jtburf

sgrem said:


> Not true....do not drain. The cold energy stored in the water keeps that box much colder overall for much longer. It is simple physics. Think about when you burn your hand....do you wave it around in the air or do you hold it in water. Fluid dynamics with temperature retention has no imagination.


I can tell you this, I filled my two Max Cold 165qt's to the top with ice, all the ice came from the same machine at the same time. 1 cooler no plug, 1 cooler plug in 2 days later I had cold water in the cooler with the plug and very little solid ice, on the no plug I was down to about 50% ice and zero water. I can keep ice longer at the ranch than others with similar coolers by removing the drain plug.

It works for me so I will keep doing it.

John


----------



## Jwarren

I had no idea there were so many different coolers with the same well insulated and rugged qualities. After reading up, and watching some reviews I'm leaning toward the brute. Thanks for all the information, and the tip to avoid the dark colors.


----------



## texwake

I personally like the Pelicans because of how they shape the inside, the locks, and the heavy duty hard handles.


----------



## Bison Coolers

I cast my vote for a Brute Outdoors cooler and a Brute Hauler if you don't like lugging it around  Our coolers are Made in USA and feature true to size capacity (brand "Y" 100 only holds 84 quarts), a built-in ruler, dual drain plugs, custom lid graphics and about $80 cheaper on average. We're based in DFW as well.

Use coupon code "2COOLFISHING" to save $15 on any hard cooler.


----------



## saltaholic

I have an Engel 240 in my boat and it does a great job. Only thing I don't like is that the whole lid is non skid and it gets dirty easy. I have smaller yetis and they work just as good.

I even have a Moeller which is the cheapest of the roto molded coolers at like half the price of the other brands. The Moeller is a great cooler and holds ice very very well.

Here's a link to the Moeller it's only $249 for a true 94qt. Only difference is fit and finish not as fancy as others

http://www.pbsboatstore.com/moeller...feed=Froogle&gclid=CIb7y-jO_8ACFWZo7AodFGcAzg


----------



## M16

I prefer the Frio ice chest. Excellent quality.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Igloo 5 day to haul ice to lease. 

Move ice to a freezer we have at lease. No cooler will retain the ice better than a freezer, whether it's $50 or $1,000. 

Other stuff to stay cold goes into fridge. 

Cooler is empty and ready for whatever game needs a ride back home in the ice that has been kept in said freezer. 

There are applications where $300+ ice chests are more practical. Just haven't found my niche for one yet.


----------



## scubaru

http://www.k2-coolers.com/index.php/clearance/scratch-and-dent.html


----------



## cwbycrshr

A guy at our lease has an old chest freezer that no longer works. He hauls his ice in it to the lease and after 7 days barely any has melted. All mine is gone in my cheepy 150 Igloo that is parked in the shade. 

When he kills a deer, he quarters it up and throws it in the "freezer", and removes just enough ice to make it fit. 

Red neck as it can be, but it works great...even sitting in the back of his truck exposed to the sun all day.


----------



## saltaholic

scubaru said:


> http://www.k2-coolers.com/index.php/clearance/scratch-and-dent.html


Just bought one, too good of a price to pass up.

Will post up how it compares with my Yeti, Engel and Moeller.

Thx


----------



## ccrocker1313

ICEHOLE Cooler's 
Made in Texas ...
Absolutely the best for the money.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scubaru

saltaholic said:


> Just bought one, too good of a price to pass up.
> 
> Will post up how it compares with my Yeti, Engel and Moeller.
> 
> Thx


Enjoy!


----------



## saltaholic

scubaru said:


> Enjoy!


The K2 showed up today and I am very impressed. Fit and finish is as good as a yeti and I can't tell where any scratches or dents are.lol

Awesome cooler and they come in grey to match my boat!!


----------



## nate56

Not to bash any of them because I sell them all but will tell you I did my own test In south texas this year at ranch and will tell you Yukon held ice day and half longer than yeti.. Yukon 70qt vs yeti 65qt same bags of ice same amount of drinks, opened same amount of times.. Stayed in back of truck whole time, no shade at all..yukons are a lot cheaper than yeti...after investors bought yeti last year they went up jan 1, 2014 and have seen their sales drop drastically after..it was hard selling several hundreds of yeti's and then having to look at different avenues but will tell you I asked all vendors Brute/K2/Engel/pelican and others that I wanted to borrow one of their coolers to take to s. Texas and do my own test " not in a climate controlled building" but keep in the back of my truck and put it up against the yeti and see first hand which cooler is the best.. Again borrow for 2-3 days, I didn't want it to keep , I just wanted to check the cooler out before I brought big quantity the store to sell; FYI It's hard to sell something you don't have faith in,..Yukon was the only one that not only stepped up to the challenge but they wanted to provide the beer and cooler to keep to have, I assured I didn't want the cooler but to just test it against the yeti.. Long story short I'm selling them and can't keep on shelf...They took everyone's cooler and broke down what was good on all the different vendors and molded their own, sorry for rambling I haven't had time together on here and post so I'm trying to make it up all on this post I guess ..


----------



## pg542

nate56 said:


> Not to bash any of them because I sell them all but will tell you I did my own test In south texas this year at ranch and will tell you Yukon held ice day and half longer than yeti.. Yukon 70qt vs yeti 65qt same bags of ice same amount of drinks, opened same amount of times.. Stayed in back of truck whole time, no shade at all..yukons are a lot cheaper than yeti...after investors bought yeti last year they went up jan 1, 2014 and have seen their sales drop drastically after..it was hard selling several hundreds of yeti's and then having to look at different avenues but will tell you I asked all vendors Brute/K2/Engel/pelican and others that I wanted to borrow one of their coolers to take to s. Texas and do my own test " not in a climate controlled building" but keep in the back of my truck and put it up against the yeti and see first hand which cooler is the best.. Again borrow for 2-3 days, I didn't want it to keep , I just wanted to check the cooler out before I brought big quantity the store to sell; FYI It's hard to sell something you don't have faith in,..Yukon was the only one that not only stepped up to the challenge but they wanted to provide the beer and cooler to keep to have, I assured I didn't want the cooler but to just test it against the yeti.. Long story short I'm selling them and can't keep on shelf...They took everyone's cooler and broke down what was good on all the different vendors and molded their own, sorry for rambling I haven't had time together on here and post so I'm trying to make it up all on this post I guess ..


 I can't speak for any of the other high end coolers, but I have 2 Yukons (150 and 70 qt) and would put them up against any of them for ice retention and build quality. I left Houston last Friday morning with a 20# bag ice in the 70 qt that I put in there Thur night. Friday midday got groceries at Lowe's in Rocksprings. I put groceries in and got to camp about an hour later. Unloaded groceries to camp fridge and left the ice and beer in the cooler. I left camp Monday at about 6 pm and still had ice left Tuesday morning at the house. A long weekend on 20# plus getting beer out all weekend at regular intervals in the evening. I'm very pleased with mu Yukons. ...Disclaimer: the beer was already cold when I put it in the cooler.


----------

